# Perch Spreader?



## Rembis50

Recently picked up a pack of 2 perch spreaders. Never fished for perch before and I want to catch to catch my first one. With these spreaders, do I cast them out and reel them in, fish them vertically, or can I troll them slowly along the bottom? And what do I bait them with?


----------



## sherman51

you fish them vertically and you bait them with emerald shiners for best results. you attach a 1 oz sinker and let them down to the bottom and raise them up about 1' or 2' off the bottom. you can also just use crappie rigs. I like to use the 3 hook crappie rigs baited with emerald shiners. gold shiners will work if you cant find the emeralds. I also like to use 10# braid line for perch fishing.
sherman


----------



## Rembis50

sherman51 said:


> you fish them vertically and you bait them with emerald shiners for best results. you attach a 1 oz sinker and let them down to the bottom and raise them up about 1' or 2' off the bottom. you can also just use crappie rigs. I like to use the 3 hook crappie rigs baited with emerald shiners. gold shiners will work if you cant find the emeralds. I also like to use 10# braid line for perch fishing.
> sherman


Ever have luck with nightcrawlers or crappie nibbles?


----------



## sherman51

me personally I have never tried either for perch on erie. but have caught a few on our local lake with crawlers and crappie minnows.
sherman


----------



## Rembis50

sherman51 said:


> me personally I have never tried either for perch on erie. but have caught a few on our local lake with crawlers and crappie minnows.
> sherman


Yeah I'm not fishing erie. I'm fishing local lakes and upground reservoirs


----------



## sherman51

I've caught some perch on our local lake by just taking a split shot about 8 to 12 inches above a hook and cut a night crawler in half and thread about half of that on the hook and leave the other half below the bottom of the hook and cast it out and let it sink to the bottom then just reel it in slow. you can also catch other fish fishing this way. I've caught blue gills cat fish and even a few bass. but haven't fished this way since I started fishing erie.
sherman


----------



## joebertin

I've run out of shiners at Erie, and caught perch on small pieces of crawlers. I've caught perch on harnesses trolling for walleye as well.


----------



## c. j. stone

Rembis50 said:


> Ever have luck with nightcrawlers or crappie nibbles?


Pieces of white Gulp grub tails have worked for me during a hot bite(say-"up&down")! That day, I actually caught several on Plain Gold Hooks(No bait)! Erie Legend, Shortdrift, was a witness and will vouch for this occurrence! Have caught many perch on piece of worm, too large a piece could cause "pecking" and reduce hookups! Bet the Nibbles would work during a similar hot bite situation also.


----------



## percidaeben

Spreaders are made to use vertically straight down. From a boat or break wall.


----------



## saugmon

Rembis50 said:


> Yeah I'm not fishing erie. I'm fishing local lakes and upground reservoirs


A buddy of mine used them tightling.I prefer the rig of sinker on bottom and 2 snelled leaders stacked above it.Perch,channelcats,and saugeye have hit that tightlining rig.


percidaeben said:


> Spreaders are made to use vertically straight down. From a boat or break wall.


I know of an erie charterboat captain that highly rated drifting double erie dearie spinners with a spreaderbar. Could also troll them that way too.


----------



## baitguy

I think you will catch more on worms on inlands for some reason than Erie ... you'll catch a few on worms but way more on Erie with shiners ... I'm going to try that drifting double spinners on spreaders, sounds like it might be productive ...


----------

